# Your (realistic) Dream Draft?



## Premier

Who would you (realistically) like to see in kelly green next year from the current crop of NBA prospects? What positions do we need to fill? Whose attributes are the best match for our squad?

18. Danny Granger, New Mexico
50. Sean Banks, Memphis
53. Ender Aslan, Efes Pilsen*

*From what I've read. I haven't actually seen him play so I cannot accurately state that he will be a good player, but according to scouting reports, he seems like a player that could help us out.

Your opinion?


----------



## LX

Eh, I don't know about the 2nd round picks. 

But, in the first round I'd like to get Channing Frye, either by him falling to the #18 pick, or moving up to grab him.


----------



## celtsb34

Premier said:


> Who would you (realistically) like to see in kelly green next year from the current crop of NBA prospects? What positions do we need to fill? Whose attributes are the best match for our squad?
> 
> 18. Danny Granger, New Mexico
> 50. Sean Banks, Memphis
> 53. Ender Aslan, Efes Pilsen*
> 
> *From what I've read. I haven't actually seen him play so I cannot accurately state that he will be a good player, but according to scouting reports, he seems like a player that could help us out.
> 
> Your opinion?


We need a shooting guard to back up pierce if we trade him or if we don't.

and if we are under the cap we should trade RAEF for OKAFOR and if we don't get that put in some other guy like MARCUS BANKS.

and in the draft they should get RASHAD MCANTS from UNC


----------



## Premier

celtsb34 said:


> We need a shooting guard to back up pierce if we trade him or if we don't.
> 
> and if we are under the cap we should trade RAEF for OKAFOR and if we don't get that put in some other guy like MARCUS BANKS.
> 
> and in the draft they should get RASHAD MCANTS from UNC


Ricky Davis and Tony Allen are both capable of backing up Pierce or starting in his place (Ricky Davis, not Tony Allen). 

Raef LaFrentz for Emeka Okafor? No comment.

See the Official Draft/Offseason sticky to see how I feel on Rashad McCants.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

18.) Taylor Coppenrath

50.) Rashad McCants.. (probably not.)

53.) TJ Sorrentine..

i know i'm a Vermont Homer.. so kill me


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> Ricky Davis and Tony Allen are both capable of backing up Pierce or starting in his place (Ricky Davis, not Tony Allen).
> 
> Raef LaFrentz for Emeka Okafor? No comment.
> 
> See the Official Draft/Offseason sticky to see how I feel on Rashad McCants.


That is hilarious. The Bobcats wouldn't give us Okafor if we gave them Pierce, and LaFrentz.


----------



## Zalgirinis

Premier said:



> 53. Ender Aslan, Efes Pilsen*
> 
> *From what I've read. I haven't actually seen him play so I cannot accurately state that he will be a good player, but according to scouting reports, he seems like a player that could help us out.


Dont know much what Celtics need, but Ender Arslan is an undersized shooter, a comboguard which has to play PG because of his height. His profile in Euroleague. 
Personally I dont see NBA potential in him, but also I havent seen him much lately.


----------



## Premier

Zalgirinis said:


> Dont know much what Celtics need, but Ender Arslan is an undersized shooter, a comboguard which has to play PG because of his height.
> His profile in Euroleague.
> Personally I dont see NBA potential in him, but also I havent seen him much lately.


Well from briefly looking at Arslan's statistics in the Euroleague (and also trusting your statement), I can now say that he is _not_ who we need. I was aiming at a "true" point guard.


----------



## max powers

18. Sean May, UNC
50. Julius Hodge, NC State
53. Keleena Azubuike, UK

(I'd really like Gomes or Kleiza with our second round picks but I don't think they will last to the fifties)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> 18.) Taylor Coppenrath
> 
> 50.) Rashad McCants.. (probably not.)
> 
> 53.) TJ Sorrentine..
> 
> i know i'm a Vermont Homer.. so kill me



ummmm rashad mccants might not even be there at 18 nevermind 50


----------



## E.H. Munro

Lanteri said:


> But, in the first round I'd like to get Channing Frye, either by him falling to the #18 pick, or moving up to grab him.


No, no, a thousand times no. He's a softer Raef without the jumper. We do NOT need another soft, slow white guy. Unless they're proposing to use the number one on me. :biggrin:

18) Randolph Morris drops this far after rumours about his addiction to painkillers and lesbian bondage videos surface {note to self: start spreading the rumours ASAP}.

50) Luther Head's draft stock collapses after it's revealed that he's really a woman {this one might be a little tougher to manage}.

53) Sean Banks is still on the draft board after photos of he and Ricky Davis in a New Orleans strip club pop up in the National Enquirer.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ummmm rashad mccants might not even be there at 18 nevermind 50



yeah.. i was going to put him at 18.. but i'd want to have coppenrath before him, and he might not be around at 50.. so i put him at 18, but i personally think that it's a little to early for him to go.


----------



## sologigolos

if we're getting a shooting guard, i'd love to get Rudy Fernandez, hands down my favorite player in the draft along with Andrew Bogut and Raymond Felton. But barring a trade of Ricky and/or Paul, I do not think this would be a beneficial pick.

18- Randolph Morris, provided we are somehow getting rid of LaFrentz or Mark Blount

50- Ryan Gomes?

53- Aaron Miles


----------



## deranged40

ehmunro said:


> We do NOT need another soft, slow white guy.


I hope you're not thinking Channing Frye is white.


----------



## E.H. Munro

deranged40 said:


> I hope you're not thinking Channing Frye is white.


I'm not, but to imply it was the only way to work in the joke about the Celtics drafting me. On a serious note, Frye's a backup backup center. Ainge can do better than that at 18.


----------



## FatMike58

18.Johan Petro-France
50.Jose Juan Barea-Northeastern/Toney Douglas-Auburn/Filiberto Rivera-Utep
53.Sun Ming Ming-China

sun ming ming=7 foot 9


----------



## vandyke

ehmunro said:


> No, no, a thousand times no. He's a softer Raef without the jumper. We do NOT need another soft, slow white guy. Unless they're proposing to use the number one on me. :biggrin:
> 
> 18) Randolph Morris drops this far after rumours about his addiction to painkillers and lesbian bondage videos surface {note to self: start spreading the rumours ASAP}.
> 
> 50) Luther Head's draft stock collapses after it's revealed that he's really a woman {this one might be a little tougher to manage}.
> 
> 53) Sean Banks is still on the draft board after photos of he and Ricky Davis in a New Orleans strip club pop up in the National Enquirer.


Haha, that is funny but I would say:
18) Villanueva, Graham, or Warrick in that order, Granger will be long gone by then.

and if we could get Head and Banks at 50 and 53, I would consider that a dream draft, IMO I think that Banks is going to be the steal of this draft. In a couple of years Banks will be like Arenas or Boozer or Duhon that 2nd round pick that in a couple of years will be a star in this league, I understand that I am sure one of Ainge's goals this year will be getting more mature players with us having Ricky, Paul and Antoine but if Banks is available at 50 you have to take him.


----------



## FatMike58

vandyke said:


> Haha, that is funny but I would say:
> 18) Villanueva, Graham, or Warrick in that order, Granger will be long gone by then.QUOTE]
> 
> villanueva cant play career backup at best


----------



## Richie Rich

FatMike58 said:


> vandyke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that is funny but I would say:
> 18) Villanueva, Graham, or Warrick in that order, Granger will be long gone by then.QUOTE]
> 
> villanueva cant play career backup at best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the future?
Click to expand...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Richie Rich said:


> FatMike58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha...villanueva is a very talented player and alot of his skills are still raw...but he should be much better than a career backup...although i cannot see the future either so i wouldnt be able to tell you for sure :biggrin: but when you have someone who is 6-10/6-11 with skills like that he is definitely worth a number 18 pick...IF he is still on the board...not saying that we should draft him but i wouldnt mind it at all
Click to expand...


----------



## E.H. Munro

Look, we have the ugliest team in the NBA, we _have_ to draft Villanueva, it's a matter of team honor. :biggrin:


----------



## agoo

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> 18.) Taylor Coppenrath
> 
> 50.) Rashad McCants.. (probably not.)
> 
> 53.) TJ Sorrentine..
> 
> i know i'm a Vermont Homer.. so kill me


Coppenrath at 18?!?!?! I recognize that you're a Vermont Homer, but Coppenrath will probably be available at 50 and 53 and even the summer league. I wouldn't mind bringing him in for a look, but to waste a first rounder on him would be ridiculous.

Here's what I'd like:
18-Danny Granger - New Mexico
50-Nate Robinson - Washington
53-Mindaugas Katelynas - UT-Chattanooga

What's the word on the Golden State pick? I was under the impression that it was ours. If so, that's where we probably have to take Nate Robinson. If we do have that, I'd move Robinson to 40, Katelynas to 50 and take a foreign big man at 53. Probably Lucas Tischer (Brazilian, seems similar to Perkins), Kresimir Loncar (has potential to be a solid backup) or Edu Hernandez (he's huge). It would be nice to see if we can find a guy who becomes something special, like the Spurs hit with Manu Ginobili and hope to with Luis Scola.


----------



## FatMike58

Yes I actually can see the future....i predict #17 coming soon

And if we are going for ugly skip Villeanueva and bring back eric williams


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> Coppenrath at 18?!?!?! I recognize that you're a Vermont Homer, but Coppenrath will probably be available at 50 and 53 and even the summer league. I wouldn't mind bringing him in for a look, but to waste a first rounder on him would be ridiculous.
> 
> Here's what I'd like:
> 18-Danny Granger - New Mexico
> 50-Nate Robinson - Washington
> 53-Mindaugas Katelynas - UT-Chattanooga
> 
> What's the word on the Golden State pick? I was under the impression that it was ours. If so, that's where we probably have to take Nate Robinson. If we do have that, I'd move Robinson to 40, Katelynas to 50 and take a foreign big man at 53. Probably Lucas Tischer (Brazilian, seems similar to Perkins), Kresimir Loncar (has potential to be a solid backup) or Edu Hernandez (he's huge). It would be nice to see if we can find a guy who becomes something special, like the Spurs hit with Manu Ginobili and hope to with Luis Scola.



It's top 40 protected.  We were so close.


----------



## aquaitious

FatMike58 said:


> Yes I actually can see the future....i predict #17 coming soon
> 
> And if we are going for ugly skip Villeanueva and bring back eric williams


Well, we can always trade for Sam Cassell...

I wouldn't mind having E back.


----------



## FatMike58

Eric willaims had more heart than anyone on the celtics over the past 10 years


----------



## whiterhino

18. Tiago Splitter, Ersan Ilyasova, Granger, Francisco Garcia
50 & 53. Nate Robinson, Lawrence Roberts, Uros Sloker, Dijon Thompson

I HATE this draft though, not impressed with it at all.


----------



## FatMike58

no way in heckelsmith is nate robinson around at 50....wow or dijon....or even lawrence....ugh :curse:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

you guys have any interest in Sorrentine?


----------



## Premier

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> you guys have any interest in Sorrentine?


Nope, none at all.


----------



## FatMike58

great shooter, undersized, not that good a passer, rather go with Jose Juan Barea :biggrin:


----------



## agoo

Premier said:


> Nope, none at all.


That just about summarizes it.

I don't really want Taylor Coppenrath in the draft either. I might give him a summer league shot, but no way would I use a pick on him.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

well i would without a doubt take Sorrentine over Barea, mainly because JJB is a a paumpus jerk and and selfish ball player that doesn't always produce and Sorrentine finds ways to produce through himself or his teammates and he's dynamite for the arch, that can never hurt. Coppenrath deserves a shot in the NBA i think, if you had ever seen this guy play in person your views might be different but also i understand because he didn't go out the best, as in his NCAA games were rough and he didnt' shine like usual, but a guy taht averages 24 ppg and 9 rpg and is 6'8" 250 deserves at least a shot. he couldn't be worse that mark blount.


----------



## Premier

Mark Blount is ten times better than Coppenrath. 

His game does not translate to the NBA. Khalid El-Amin was a pretty good college player also. He's playing in Israel right now.


----------



## FatMike58

JJB is 9times better than sorrentine the only reason anyone ever talks about him is because of Coppenrath and he's not really all that great...America East


----------



## NEBallers34

I agree that Jose Juan Barea is a better played than Sorrentine and i also think Coppenrath deserves a shot at the NBA because he is prolly better than alot of guys in the L... :cheers:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

NEBallers34 said:


> I agree that Jose Juan Barea is a better played than Sorrentine and i also think Coppenrath deserves a shot at the NBA because he is prolly better than alot of guys in the L... :cheers:


yeah, you have to think he deserves at least a shot, he did some pretty impressive things throughout his college days, including scoring 39 @ UCLA. that doesn't happen everyday. but he does the little things right, such as getting great post position and great hands for catching most passes, he don't miss much. also sorrentine and barea are a tough case, but i just don't like the way barea plays.. it's selfish to me.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

FatMike58 said:


> JJB is 9times better than sorrentine the only reason anyone ever talks about him is because of Coppenrath and he's not really all that great...America East


and yeah about this.. so it might not be a big name, big money conference like the ACC or Big East, but it's still a good mid-major conference that has competitive players in it, and there are great players that have played in the NBA from the conference, such as Vin Baker, i know he is nothing now, but back in his days when he was a good ball player.


----------



## FatMike58

Vin Baker was never good


----------



## aquaitious

FatMike58 said:


> Vin Baker was never good


...after the lockout year.


----------



## Premier

There's a big difference between Vin Baker and Taylor Coppenrath (pun intended). Baker, coming out of Hartford, was projected to be a NBA player. He was physically ready. Coppenrath on the other hand doesn't project to be a NBA player as he is much two small and weak to go up against the best the NBA can offer. He still could be a nice hustle player like Najera, but he won't amount to anything more than that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

FatMike58 said:


> Vin Baker was never good



he WAS one of the best players in the nba at one point...theres a reason he averaged 20 and 10 for multipsle years and was on a number of all star teams...because he used to be good, borderline great


----------



## FatMike58

ok i agree...but he still is a drunk


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

FatMike58 said:


> ok i agree...but he still is a drunk



hahaha cheers to that :cheers:


----------



## NEBallers34

I want Julius Hodge at #50 if he is still there, that would be a good pickup for the C's because he is a pretty good shooter and he's awesome at getting to the hoop and creating scoring chances.


----------



## FatMike58

si


----------



## KingHandles

I would just like to see Hakim Warrick...Then I would be a very happy person...


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

FatMike58 said:


> ok i agree...but he still is a drunk


he now is, but back in his early days he wasn't and he was a solid NBA player

I also wasn't comparing him and coppenrath, i was just saying that good players have come from the America East, and it's not that bad of a conference even though it isn't a big name one. it still has good players and from this year 4 possible NBA prospects (Coppenrath, Sorrentine, Barea- he is a junior, and also Nick Billings, he is a 7 footer that has potential but got terrible treatment from his coach who barely played him at all in his senior year this year, but he will most likely get a shot at the league).


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he WAS one of the best players in the nba at one point...theres a reason he averaged 20 and 10 for multipsle years and was on a number of all star teams...because he used to be good, borderline great


Much like Antoine Walker, Vin Baker had exactly _one_ 20/10 season.


----------



## FatMike58

I live in maine i know/love the america east...they have one good player...barea...sorrentine and coppenrath were good college players their games just dont translate into the nba game...as for billings he is a slow clumsy ogre who wont even get a shot to play in Europe let alone the nba...even if he didnt play alot he still had one avg game where he scored 20 against STONY BROOK Nick Billings=Doody :curse:


----------



## Dino Radja

FatMike telling it like it is. I like it man. Don't hold back. You should post on the AE board....a lot of those guys need to hear some of that reasoning.

If there is anyway May could drop to 18 - he's the perfect solution, end of story. I don't think he'll be there. One of the best rebounders in the draft could be Andrew Bynum, the UConn recruit. 7'0, but another high school kid. I'd actually hope Danny is done with HS kids for a year or two. You think there's anyway he goes in that direction again?

Hate to tell you guys Chris Wallace was at UConn MANY times this year looking at Villanueva.


----------



## FatMike58

thanks...even tho i love sean may i dont think he would fit into the new system the celts are trying to run.

still JJB is the only player in AE that's game translates into the nba

http://nbadraft.net/2004toa001.asp -27 pts. on Chris Paul-a top 3 pick-one of the nations top Defenders

http://www.insidehoops.com/ncaa/jose-barea-020405.shtml

Read Away

What are some AE websites i cant find any anywhere?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> Much like Antoine Walker, Vin Baker had exactly _one_ 20/10 season.


pts / reb from 94-95 to 97-98 for vin

17.7 / 10.3

21.1 / 9.9

21.0 / 10.3

19.2 / 8.9


ok TECHNICALLY he had one 20/10 season...but cmon r u serious...


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i already mentioned this in the offseason thread but:

18. granger
50. hodge
53. shawne williams (or some other HS kid or a euro who will be a longterm project)

and the sleeper of the draft is danny ewing. unfortunately, he's projected to go in the 30s and we have no pick in that general vicinity.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

and my absolute dream scenario is that we somehow trade for chris paul without giving up pierce...this kid is a lock to be an NBA star.


----------



## agoo

Dino Radja said:


> FatMike telling it like it is. I like it man. Don't hold back. You should post on the AE board....a lot of those guys need to hear some of that reasoning.
> 
> If there is anyway May could drop to 18 - he's the perfect solution, end of story. I don't think he'll be there. One of the best rebounders in the draft could be Andrew Bynum, the UConn recruit. 7'0, but another high school kid. I'd actually hope Danny is done with HS kids for a year or two. You think there's anyway he goes in that direction again?
> 
> Hate to tell you guys Chris Wallace was at UConn MANY times this year looking at Villanueva.


The more I think about it, the more I'd like to have Sean May in town. I think he could become a good rebounder because he's so wide and should have good technique. For those who don't think he'd fit in a running system, you can't run if you don't have the ball. I've said it many times. We need to have another rebounder to go with Jefferson and Perkins to get us possessions and set up a break with an outlet pass. Additionally, he gives a solid option in a half court set, which will still happen, even with a fast break offense.


----------



## GoCats2001

JJB will not be in the NBA this year... not gonna happen. Mark my words. TC and TJ are the only good players out of AE this year




FatMike58 said:


> I live in maine i know/love the america east...they have one good player...barea...sorrentine and coppenrath were good college players their games just dont translate into the nba game...as for billings he is a slow clumsy ogre who wont even get a shot to play in Europe let alone the nba...even if he didnt play alot he still had one avg game where he scored 20 against STONY BROOK Nick Billings=Doody :curse:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'd like to have Sean May in town. I think he could become a good rebounder because he's so wide and should have good technique. For those who don't think he'd fit in a running system, you can't run if you don't have the ball. I've said it many times. We need to have another rebounder to go with Jefferson and Perkins to get us possessions and set up a break with an outlet pass. Additionally, he gives a solid option in a half court set, which will still happen, even with a fast break offense.



i agree...i think too many people hate on may...this guy is gonna be a very good player in the nba


----------



## FatMike58

GoCats2001 said:


> JJB will not be in the NBA this year... not gonna happen. Mark my words. TC and TJ are the only good players out of AE this year


Uh...no,sorrentine much like Billings will barely get a chance to play in Europe let alone the nba...barea scored 27 on Paul...Sorrentine didn't he obviously wasn't even good enough to be invited..WOW :curse: ...coppenrath may get a shot to play but he will never get drafted


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i'll clear up this UVM debate. sorrentine is garbage. coppenrath could be worth a late 2nd rounder...due to his work ethic i think he may have a career in the league as a backup, BUT i wouldn't count on it.

would anyone trade for paul if it means giving up big al? i think al is going to be a good player, but i say YES YES YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Premier

FatMike, how do you figure Chris Paul being one of the best collegiate defenders? His defense _in college_ was average, at best. He _will not_ be an average defender in the NBA.


----------



## whiterhino

Delontes Herpes said:


> i'll clear up this UVM debate. sorrentine is garbage. coppenrath could be worth a late 2nd rounder...due to his work ethic i think he may have a career in the league as a backup, BUT i wouldn't count on it.
> 
> would anyone trade for paul if it means giving up big al? i think al is going to be a good player, but i say YES YES YES YES YES!!!!


Maybe when pigs fly over a frozen you know where :clown: 
Never in a million years! Al is going to be a superstar in this league, that would be the worst move in Celtic history.


----------



## FatMike58

How do you explain Paul getting 2.7 steals a game in the guard heavy ACC? :curse: Ewing,Felton,Jack,Gilchrest,Hodge...all going to be drafted...and my question to you is HOW do you call him an AVG defender?


----------



## NEBallers34

I have to agree on the Sorrentine debate Cause all the kid can do is shoot, he can't pass but on the other hand Coppenrath is a decent player who might get picked up in the 2nd round but who knows. And also, you would have to be crazy to want to trade Al Jefferson for Chris Paul, i mean Al is going to be a superstar in a few years.


----------



## Premier

FatMike58 said:


> How do you explain Paul getting 2.7 steals a game in the guard heavy ACC? :curse: Ewing,Felton,Jack,Gilchrest,Hodge...all going to be drafted...and my question to you is HOW do you call him an AVG defender?


There is no statistic that can measure one's defensive ability. Chris Paul was unable to guard the opposing point guard effectively in the ACC tournament all the way up to the West Virginia game where he was absolutely horrendous.


----------



## FatMike58

Not true, paul is one of the best in the Nation...he told me so


----------



## Delontes Herpes

NEBallers34 said:


> I have to agree on the Sorrentine debate Cause all the kid can do is shoot, he can't pass but on the other hand Coppenrath is a decent player who might get picked up in the 2nd round but who knows. And also, you would have to be crazy to want to trade Al Jefferson for Chris Paul, i mean Al is going to be a superstar in a few years.


chris paul is much more of a lock to be a superstar than jefferson is


----------



## Premier

Delontes Herpes said:


> chris paul is much more of a lock to be a superstar than jefferson is


Neither of them will be a superstar. I would not draft Paul _that early_ as the only thing he can do that is above average is scoring. In my opinion, Deron Williams projects to be a much better NBA player.


----------



## aquaitious

Al is not going to be a superstar, ever.

He will be a hell of a star though, and can easily be a 20/10 guy. Superstar, as Danny has said, there are only 3 of them. Garnet, Duncan, S. O'Neal are the only ones.


----------



## whiterhino

Delontes Herpes said:


> chris paul is much more of a lock to be a superstar than jefferson is


Chris Paul hasn't even been drafted yet, he could be a complete BUST! Al we already know is definately no bust and will be an all-star many times over in this league...trading him after such an impressive rookie year for a guy who hasn't played in the NBA yet would be less than bright to put it politely.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

whiterhino said:


> Chris Paul hasn't even been drafted yet, he could be a complete BUST! Al we already know is definately no bust and will be an all-star many times over in this league...trading him after such an impressive rookie year for a guy who hasn't played in the NBA yet would be less than bright to put it politely.


you mean the guy who averaged 6.7 points and 4.4 rebounds and 0.3 assists last year is already good enough in the NBA to declare him not a bust??? the guy who can't pass, shoot, or dribble? the guy who can't make any defensive rotations? they guy who couldn't play 30 minutes before fouling out?

don't get me wrong, i think al will be a good player. but it is absolutely NOT a lock. for an example, see darius miles who had a better rookie season than jefferson.

but he is equally as unproven as chris paul is and i think paul is the better player. furthermore, jefferson was the 15th pick overall...paul will be top 3.

however, i'd rather see if we can use big al to get KG in green.


----------



## Premier

Great post.

I feel that people are getting a little too excited about Al Jefferson right now.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

sorrentine isn't a bad player, and he tend to generate offense, if it's through dishing it inside or penetrating the lane he will get people or himself shots, he is a very versatile player that like coppenrath deserves a chance.


----------



## FatMike58

no he doesnt he cant pass, the only thing he can do is shoot..i think vermont might of been counting all his misses that coppenrath put back in as assists... Nick Billings is a better PG than Sorrentine


----------



## agoo

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> sorrentine isn't a bad player, and he tend to generate offense, if it's through dishing it inside or penetrating the lane he will get people or himself shots, he is a very versatile player that like coppenrath deserves a chance.


Give it up. Sorrentine isn't even on the radar of NBA teams. He's going to go straight to Europe, or get a regular job and be a high school coach or something like that. He's not going to play in the league. He probably won't get a a summer league shot either.

Coppenrath has a shot, but I'm not too sure that he's going to get drafted. It could happen in the 50's.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> Give it up. Sorrentine isn't even on the radar of NBA teams. He's going to go straight to Europe, or get a regular job and be a high school coach or something like that. He's not going to play in the league. He probably won't get a a summer league shot either.
> 
> Coppenrath has a shot, but I'm not too sure that he's going to get drafted. It could happen in the 50's.



hahaha nice post...well...the early entry canidates have just been announced and all i know is i want james white with one of our 2nd rounders...this kid has the most athleticism ive ever seen period...he may not be that great of a basketball player just yet...and he'll probably ride the bench for a while...but i'll take a kid who did a between the legs dunk from the free throw line at rucker park...i think he would be really fun to watch


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha nice post...well...the early entry canidates have just been announced and all i know is i want james white with one of our 2nd rounders...this kid has the most athleticism ive ever seen period...he may not be that great of a basketball player just yet...and he'll probably ride the bench for a while...but i'll take a kid who did a between the legs dunk from the free throw line at rucker park...i think he would be really fun to watch


I thought we drafted him in 2001 with the eleventh overall selection.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

sounds about right.

at least we couldn't have used that pick on melo/bosh/wade if we had waited 2 years


----------



## GoCats2001

Sorrentine will play in the NBA. Fact. Then maybe you non-believers, who have probably never even seen TJ or Taylor play (other than against Cuse or MSU) can have a chance to see their talent. 

By the way, Celtics fan's 'god' Larry Legend has taken serious interest in Sorrentine.. Sorrentine has also been working out with the Lakers.



FatMike58 said:


> no he doesnt he cant pass, the only thing he can do is shoot..i think vermont might of been counting all his misses that coppenrath put back in as assists... Nick Billings is a better PG than Sorrentine


----------



## FatMike58

give me a link to either of those bs comments and maybe i'll give sorrentine a shot
but tayor=doody


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> I thought we drafted him in 2001 with the eleventh overall selection.



lololololol well i would rather use a #50 or #53 than a #11...and yes im still bitter that if we woulda held on to that pick we coulda got wade or [email protected]&#@&*%$ KEDRICK!!!!


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

you guys don't have any respect for Sorrentine or Coppenrath just because they come from a low profile mid major school and not a big name, big conference school. they were surely good enough to play for bigger schools (taylor deff.) and they both will have a shot at the nba.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> you guys don't have any respect for Sorrentine or Coppenrath just because they come from a low profile mid major school and not a big name, big conference school. they were surely good enough to play for bigger schools (taylor deff.) and they both will have a shot at the nba.



its not that we dont have any respect...they just suck

nah for real tho i am a big sorrentine fan as well...he went to high school a few minutes away from me...but hes not as good as ur making him out to be...and neither is coppenrath...YES they will get a shot to play....NO they wont have any impact in the nba at all...i believe you said that coppenrath should be taken in the 1st round by the celts?...ill light my eyelids on fire if they do....he may not even be drafted at all...nevermind in the first round...and sorrentien is a good open shooter...but thats it...he'll make a #3 pg at best


----------



## GoCats2001

haha... Thanks mr scout who reads all the bogus Mock draft websites. good luck with that WalkerFan.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

coppenrath has an outside shot at making an NBA team at some point in his life.

sorrentine straight up sucks though. seriously, just drop it.


----------



## FatMike58

sorrentine really does suck


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

GoCats2001 said:


> haha... Thanks mr scout who reads all the bogus Mock draft websites. good luck with that WalkerFan.



r u talkin about me??...because ask anybody who knows anything about basketball and theyll say that neither sorrentine nor coppenwhatever will ever make an impact in the nba...u guys r overrating them so much because u go to their school...damn maybe we should draft scott hazelton...hes the best player on URI...GO RAMS!!!


----------



## Delontes Herpes

side note: no player from UVM has ever played a single NBA minute.

coppenrath could change this.

sorrentine has no chance.

now can we please stop wasting our time with this UVM crap start talking about players who we may actually draft?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Delontes Herpes said:


> now can we please stop wasting our time with this UVM crap start talking about players who we may actually draft?



i 2nd this


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i think danny granger is worth trading up for. i would package all 3 of our picks to get him, if necessary.

there really aren't any other players worth trading up for, aside from chris paul and marvin williams who we don't have enough goods to get. although i would consider moving up for deron williams if he falls to the 8-10 range.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Delontes Herpes said:


> although i would consider moving up for deron williams if he falls to the 8-10 range.



in our dreams


----------



## Delontes Herpes

true...actually the more i think about it the more i think that the celtics should try to draft some good defensive players. deron williams may be too slow to be a good NBA defender...i would look at raymond felton though.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i haven't been reading up much on PGs because we already have 2 young guys and theres not much room for a 3rd.

but I would LOVE to see Jarrett Jack in green after reading a scouting report on him. great defender, great work ethic, great character, good handles, good court vision, intelligent, good rebounder, good shooter, good size and body.

it sounds like his only downside is that his ceiling is relatively low, he won't be an all-star. but he has all of the qualities that i'd want in a point guard who is a mid-late first round pick.


----------



## Flava_D

two words: raymond felton

if we're gonna package our picks (heck I'd even throw in a future) he's the guy, he'll be a top 10 pg in the league within 3 years.


----------



## whiterhino

Delontes Herpes said:


> i haven't been reading up much on PGs because we already have 2 young guys and theres not much room for a 3rd.
> 
> but I would LOVE to see Jarrett Jack in green after reading a scouting report on him. great defender, great work ethic, great character, good handles, good court vision, intelligent, good rebounder, good shooter, good size and body.
> 
> it sounds like his only downside is that his ceiling is relatively low, he won't be an all-star. but he has all of the qualities that i'd want in a point guard who is a mid-late first round pick.


I like Jarrett Jack a lot, if he was our selection I'd be more than happy about that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

whiterhino said:


> I like Jarrett Jack a lot, if he was our selection I'd be more than happy about that.



i agree...i dont think it would be worth it to package all of our picks and/or future picks to trade up for soemone like felton, even tho i like felton...but i think jack would fit well with the c's


----------



## whiterhino

draft city's mock has Jack going #10 but NBAdraft.net has him down at like 27, I don't think he's gonna go that low but if he goes in the middle that would be around our pick :banana:


----------



## KJay

I'd take Jack, though if I'm dreaming it's Chris Paul


----------



## Delontes Herpes

whiterhino said:


> draft city's mock has Jack going #10 but NBAdraft.net has him down at like 27, I don't think he's gonna go that low but if he goes in the middle that would be around our pick :banana:


draft city seems to make their mock drafts based on where they think each player should go as opposed to where they think they will go.

from what i've read, it sounds like jack should go in the 15-25 range, there's a very good shot that he'll be available for #18.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Delontes Herpes said:


> draft city seems to make their mock drafts based on where they think each player should go as opposed to where they think they will go.



???


----------



## aquaitious

Delontes Herpes said:


> draft city seems to make their mock drafts based on where they think each player should go as opposed to where they think they will go.
> 
> from what i've read, it sounds like jack should go in the 15-25 range, there's a very good shot that he'll be available for #18.



nbadraft.net does the same, but as the draft is about 2 weeks away they start to look at teams' needs.

I gotta start reading the scouting reports.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i wouldn't mind seeing the C's use a 2nd rounder on lawrence roberts.

he's a big man with a low ceiling but he is ready to play in the NBA now. if someone gets hurt i would rather have him in their than our next googs.


----------



## Premier

Well, that is what Danny will probably try to do. He will take one sure-bet in the second round such as Justin Reed and Brandon Hunter. He will also be more creative and try to take a player with scary potential, Sean Banks (or atleast I hope so).


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Delontes Herpes said:


> i wouldn't mind seeing the C's use a 2nd rounder on lawrence roberts.
> 
> he's a big man with a low ceiling but he is ready to play in the NBA now. if someone gets hurt i would rather have him in their than our next googs.


I've been surprised at the lack of attention Roberts has been getting. I watched him play a lot in college and like you say, he's pretty close to being ready to play in the NBA right now. I don't really think he has that low of a ceiling though. I really doubt that he'll ever be a star, but he could be a very solid role player and I think he'd be a steal if he's still around when the C's pick in the second round.


----------



## agoo

Premier said:


> Well, that is what Danny will probably try to do. He will take one sure-bet in the second round such as Justin Reed and Brandon Hunter. He will also be more creative and try to take a player with scary potential, Sean Banks (or atleast I hope so).


MINDAUGAS!!!!!!

The more I think about it, the more I find myself wanting Sean May at 18, if Granger is gone, which seems likely. Draft May gives us a PF who can step right in and play 20-25 minutes a night atleast at a high level. I think he's going to be a double-double machine from day one. A big man rotation of Jefferson, May and Perkins will give us the rebounding we need to run a fast break for years. I think May will also prove to be a very effective post option in the minutes that Jefferson isn't on the floor.

Anyone else like May?


----------



## Premier

I wouldn't mind May. He won't bust, but he has a low ceiling of potential. I would rather have Ike Diogu, but it depends on who is available.




> Ike Diogu is a very good player, who could become a star, but there have been better PF/SF tweeners in the past that haven't fared all too well in the National Basketball Association. Malik Rose comes to mind.
> 
> Diogu is a very strong player, but where are we going to develop him? He is waaay too slow to play the small forward and with Walker here (hopefully, but that's another story) and Jefferson and Perkins, we have _no_ room for a collegiate powerforward or center because we cannot stash him in Europe or South America for a season or two.
> 
> In the post he reminds me of McHale, but also like McHale, he's unathletic. He doesn't have the long arms that Kevin had so Digou's great shot-blcoking attributes will go to waste because he isn't a good jumper.
> 
> Also, his defense is average at best.


----------



## agoo

Premier said:


> I wouldn't mind May. He won't bust, but he has a low ceiling of potential. I would rather have Ike Diogu, but it depends on who is available.


Why take someone who has the potential to be a good player when you can have May who you know will be a good player? I don't mind draft potential when its a guy like Al Jefferson or Mindaugas (this year's Justin Reed), but when the guy's ceiling is the same as May's and May, at worst, will be average, why take potential?


----------



## max powers

> Draft May gives us a PF who can step right in and play 20-25 minutes a night atleast at a high level. I think he's going to be a double-double machine from day one. A big man rotation of Jefferson, May and Perkins will give us the rebounding we need to run a fast break for years. I think May will also prove to be a very effective post option in the minutes that Jefferson isn't on the floor.


yes, yes, yes. As much as I hate to compare him to a couple of Dookies I think May can be a Brand or Boozer caliber player very quickly.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

the problem with may and diogu, as aforementioned, is that they are both short PFs without enough speed to play the SF. because of this, neither of them will ever be very good defenders.

that said, i wouldn't mind getting either of them at 18. right now my top choice is danny granger then felton, jack, may, and diogu are next (in no particular order)


----------



## Delontes Herpes

also i find martell webster to be very intriguing


----------



## FatMike58

martell shoots way too many threes...not what we need


----------



## Delontes Herpes

he has an NBA body (something that all of danny's picks have in common) and a wet shot...he also has a good character and good work ethic. and since when did we not need a 3 point shooter? we have a lot of guys who can hit 3's but no 3 pt assassins.

i'm not saying he's our best option, just very intriguing.


----------



## Premier

I think Martell Webster has bust written all over him, but then again I thought Reece Gaines was going to be good. Webster seems like a one-trick pony. Well, if he could match Glen Rice's shooting ability, I would draft him but that remains to be seen.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

if theres any way we could get a high second rounder and get ryan gomes id be very happy


----------



## E.H. Munro

FatMike58 said:


> martell shoots way too many threes...not what we need


Given that Boston is one of the least effective teams in the NBA at shooting from the three, a deadeye shooter is _precisely_ what they need to create space.


----------



## SamIam

What direction are we heading as a team? Initially there was talk of uptempo Phoenix type basketball. However, we don't have Amare. We have 2 lumbering powerhouses in Perkins and Jefferson. Sure, we can run when the opportunities arise but we are not going to be LA Showtime in my opinion.

In West we have a sure handed point guard who makes lightning quick decisions but who doesn't fly up and down the court nor penetrate and dish very well. In Pierce we have a strong but not overwhelmingly fast star. 

Ricky would thrive in a ridiculously fast paced scheme as would Tony Allen. Banks is fast but not with decisions but he too would do well in uptempo. Unfortunately, these 3 guys are our most suspect players so I can't see building our style around them. Also, they are limited enough that in half court sets they are weak (Davis is just relatively weak for a go to guy but as his midrange game develops he could be a Rip-lite type of player).

Therefore, I propose that we draft to our strengths. Guys who have the brains to run would be great but I want tough defensive minded guys who thrive in low scoring grind it out games too. Let us model after San Antonio and build a team that can score 130 if they have to but are equally comfortable scoring 80. My wish list in first round:

1. Granger
2. Joey Graham
3. Martell Webster
4. Blatchke
5. Randolph Morris or Villanueva


Second round I don't care about. Coppenrath just to give him a shot I guess. I hope Danny finds a budding Gilbert Arenas but I can't claim to guess who that will be.


----------



## FatMike58

1.Granger
2.Blatche
3.Morris

If we somehow can't get any of these players then trade out.


----------



## E.H. Munro

SamIam said:


> I hope Danny finds a budding Gilbert Arenas but I can't claim to guess who that will be.


This draft's Arenas will be Luther Head.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> This draft's Arenas will be Luther Head.



id enjoy getting head...im serious :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id enjoy getting head...im serious :biggrin:


Hey, getting Head is better than going West. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

> According to a source inside the Nuggets, Simien measured 6-8 without shoes. NBA teams add another 1¼ inches for shoes, bringing his height up to 6-9¼
> 
> Diogu measured 6-foot-7½ in socks, with an amazing 7-foot-4 wingspan. That means he's nearly 6-9 in shoes with the reach of a 7-footer.
> 
> ...
> 
> Combine Diogu's toughness with a very good skill set, and he's going to look great in these types of workouts. What's surprised people is his shooting. Diogu is known as a guy who works his butt off in the paint. But he's shown teams that he has legitimate NBA 3-point range in workouts. Given a pretty solid handle, his size, toughness and that improving jump shot, Diogu is likely to move up our board big-time the next time our mock draft is released, after the Chicago camp. Based on what we're hearing, he might be a late lottery selection now.
> 
> "If a team wants a four who's going to know how to score and rebound in this league," one NBA scout told Insider. "I don't know how they can miss with Ike. After watching him work out, we came away a lot more impressed."




Diogu would be a great selection.


----------



## FatMike58

diogu has a 7'4 reach

http://www.draftcity.com/viewarticle.php?a=193

i still want blatche tho


----------



## Premier

*Chicago pre-draft camp attendee list*

Insider has obtained an exclusive list of the scheduled participants for the Chicago pre-draft camp. Ronny Turiaf, Randolph Morris, Dee Brown, John Gilchrist and high schoolers Louis Williams and Brandon Rush highlight the list. Insider also obtained a list of players who were invited to Chicago for physicals. Typically this is the first indication of who the NBA thinks are the top prospects in the draft. In the camp
 
Alex Acker, SG, Pepperdine
Deji Akindele, C, Chicago State
Alan Anderson, SG, Michigan State
Kelenna Azubuike, SG, Kentucky
Sean Banks, SF, Memphis
Eddie Basden, SG, Charlotte
Mike Bell, SF, Florida Atlantic
Yiannis Bouroussis, C, Greece
Dee Brown, G, Illinois
Marcus Campbell, C, Mississippi State
Will Conroy, PG, Washington
Taylor Coppenrath, PF, Vermont
Travis Diener, PG, Marquette
Daryl Dorsey, PG
D'or Fischer, C, West Virginia
Eddy Fobbs, F/C, Sam Houston St.
Sharrod Ford, F, Clemson
Torin Francis, PF, Notre Dame
John Gilchrist, PG, Maryland
Marcin Gortat, C, Poland
Chuck Hayes, F, Kentucky
Luther Head, G, Illinois
Jared Homan, F/C, Iowa State
Dwayne Jones, C, St. Joseph's
Mindaugas Katelynas, F, UT-Chattanooga
Jason Klotz, C, Texas
Carl Krauser, PG, Pittsburgh
Keith Langford, SG, Kansas
David Lee, PF, Florida
David Lucas, F, Oregon State
John Lucas, PG, Oklahoma State
Jackie Manuel, SG, North Carolina
Rawle Marshall, SG/SF, Oakland
Jason Maxiell, PF, Cincinnati
Ivan McFarlin, PF, Oklahoma State
Juan Mendez, PF, Niagara
Pops Mensah-Bonsu, PF, George Washington
Aaron Miles, PG, Kansas
Randolph Morris, C, Kentucky
Ellis Myles, PF, Lousiville
Larry O'Bannon, SG, Louisville
Drago Pasalic, PF, Croatia
Kevin Pittsnogle, PF, West Virginia
Carlos Powell, F, South Carolina
Roger Powell, F, Illinois
Ronnie Price, G, Utah Valley State
Anthony Roberson, G, Florida
Brandon Rush, SG, High School
Luke Schenscher, C, Georgia Tech
Tre Simmons, SG, Washington
David Simon, G, IPFW
Marcus Slaughter, PF, San Diego State
Steven Smith, SF, LaSalle 
Salim Stoudamire, G, Arizona
Chris Thomas, PG, Notre Dame
Omar Thomas, F, UTEP
Dijon Thompson, G/F, UCLA
Ronny Turiaf, PF, Gonzaga
Robert Whaley, PF/C, Cincinnati
Eric Williams, F, Wake Forest
Jawad Williams, F, North Carolina
Louis Williams, SG, High School
Bracey Wright, SG, Indiana


----------



## agoo

*Re: Chicago pre-draft camp attendee list*

MINDAUGAS!!!!!

Honestly, if we get Mindaugas and May, I might explode.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Chicago pre-draft camp attendee list*



agoo101284 said:


> MINDAUGAS!!!!!




is he the dude that won the college dunk contest??


----------



## sologigolos

*Re: Chicago pre-draft camp attendee list*

randolph morris above sean may. but that's just bc i'd rather watch AJ develop as a PF tha a C. if we can be confident AJ ca succeed as a center, then i would freakin love sean may. above all physical talents, he's a freakin workhorse. he will do whatever is necessary to win, to get better.


----------



## whiterhino

May said he really really wants to play for the Bobcats and they have 2 selections in the lottery and I think they may make his wish come true.


----------



## agoo

*Re: Chicago pre-draft camp attendee list*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> is he the dude that won the college dunk contest??


That is correct.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Chicago pre-draft camp attendee list*



agoo101284 said:


> That is correct.



id love to see him on the celts...ridiculous ups...i think hed be a fun player to watch


----------



## celtsb34

#18 Sean May
#50 John Gilchrist
#53 Jason Maxiell


----------



## SamIam

Every team that reaches for a pick - like Sean May to Bobcats - increases the chance of a good player falling to #18.

My opinion is that you can never have enough big men so if May is available at 18 and is best big man on board I have no problems with that pick. Boston in the 80's never suffered having Robe, Parish, McHale, Bird, Maxwell, Walton etc. Plus, you can much more easily move a big man to get a quality guard - ie. Ainge for Klein/Pinckney or DJ for Robe - than vice versa.

That is why I don't sweat the Mark Blount contract. Better to keep him than let him walk for nothing.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Simien and Miles :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

18-Hakim Warrick/Sean May
50-Taylor Coppenwrath
53-Eddie Basden/B.J Elder


----------

